# Any places to fish near boston?



## TheGoodLife (Apr 6, 2008)

In a couple weeks ill be going up to boston for a few days and was wondering where to fish... I hear you can catch big blues from the surf but where are some of the better fishing spots within about 30 minutes-1 hour drive from boston?


----------



## kenyee (Nov 27, 2007)

Grab a copy of this:
http://www.jackgartside.com/books.php
or this:
http://www.amazon.com/Fly-Fishing-B...=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1212426130&sr=8-1

Though they cover fly fishing, you can also surfcast them.

There are quite a few spots within an hour, including the infamous Ditch (cape cod canal) and Plum Island. Closest in Boston is Castle Island. Not sure what parts will be best in a few weeks so hopefully others can chime in...


----------



## Slammer (Nov 8, 2005)

Try the Canal.Some big fish there.


----------



## TheGoodLife (Apr 6, 2008)

I heard big blues run off the surf in that area. Are they running already? If the blues arent running yet, what should I prepare for?


----------



## kenyee (Nov 27, 2007)

Bluefish are mostly on the southern cape coast currently, but they're headed up. In a few weeks, they should be plentiful. There are probably a few more weeks of striper fishing w/o worrying about blues near Boston...
The Canal has been great the past week but the activity has been dropping.


----------



## TheGoodLife (Apr 6, 2008)

*directions from cambridge area*

Ok so im in the cambridge area, basically along the charles river. can anyone give me directions to a beach where the fishing is good? im up here from maryland so i dont know the area at all. what is being caught off the beaches right now?


----------



## kenyee (Nov 27, 2007)

If you want blues, hit "South Cape Beach" in Falmouth (1.5hr drive). There are supposedly plenty there at dusk/dawn.
Striper activity has trailed off in the Canal.
Not sure about activity on other beaches closer to Boston...


----------

